# fsck -f a afectado de forma negativa mi s.o

## johpunk

bueno el dia de ayer e updateado y veo que han actualizado de version el openrc debido a eso me a tocado reiniciar en computador, al hacer esto veo que no termina decargar el gentoo debido a que me dice que dejo ejecutar fsck para reparar el disco duro, cosa que desde hace ya un tiempo no lo hacia de forma automatica creo que por el device-mapper que esta deprecated. entonces me dispongo a ejecuta el comando fsck -f /dev/sda1 al cual a todo lo que me preguntaba por fixear le daba Yes. todo finalizo normal e reiniciado y pues la sorpresa que me en cuentro que todo lo que tengo en el home no me sale con su respectivo icono sino todo me sale como ficheros blancos, al igual las aplicaciones entre firefox pidgin etc no salen con su respectivo icono, solo sale un cuadrado blanco con una x roja en el medio. no tengo ni idea de como solucionar esto.   :Idea: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y obviamente ya no recuerdas que era lo que fsck te preguntaba cuando le decías a todo que si, verdad?

Revisa si ha quedado algo dentro de usr/share/pixmaps por ejemplo. Si nada mas se te borró el contenido de esa carpeta, entonces estás de suerte, que podría haber sido peor...

Por otro lado, cual es tu entorno de escritorio?

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

sobre a lo que me preguntada el fsck siempre me decia cosas de inodes y sectores del disco, uso fluxbox y gnome, acabo de revisar en /usr/share/pixmaps y me sale lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> accessx-status-applet               gnome-tigert.png
> 
> amule.xpm                           gnome-touristinfo.png
> 
> apple-green.png                     gnome-user-interface.png
> ...

 

con el nautilus e revisado el /home y al parecer esta todo intacto lo unico es que todo sale sin iconos

----------

## johpunk

acabo de regresarme a la version 0.4.3 del openrc, y con un live cd e ejecutado e2fsck -f /dev/sda1 pero todo sigue igual. cuando inicio mi gentoo me sale el mismo mensaje de que ejecute fsck, aun no consigo una solucion

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Existe el paquete sys-apps/util-linux en tu sistema?

Sobre la falta de íconos no voy a poder ayudarte. No conozco Gnome...

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Exáctamente como tienes particionado tu disco duro?

Como dices arriba, ejecutas e2fsck en /dev/sda1 ...

/dev/sda1 es tu partición raíz o tu particion /boot/?

Suponiendo que /dev/sda1 sea tu partición raíz...La 1º ccomprobación con fsck la hiciste con el volumen montado? Ya qué, jamás se tiene que utilizar fsck en un volumen montado porque puede causar verdaderos estrozos en dicha particion/disco.

Un saludo.

----------

## johpunk

el fsck -f lo ejecute en / que es sda1. y lo ejecute con la particion desmontada, ya que cuando se encuentra montada y uno va a ejecutar ese comando le muestra una advertencia, lo de los iconos ya lo e solucionado con esto 

 *Quote:*   

>  The database format has changed between 0.60 and 0.70.
> 
>  * You may need to update all your local databases and caches.
> 
>  * To do so, please run the following commands:
> ...

 

pero ahora cada vez que reinicio el pc me ejecuta el fsck pero nunca termina llega a 80 70% y sigue cargando el gentoo, como puedo evitar que cada vez que inicie el pc me haga eso? otra cosa que e notado es que si undo alt + direccional hacia la derecha o izquierda me manda a una tty, pasa lo mismo si undo la tecla window. pero no es una tty normal, solo sale negro y arriba a la izquierda titilando una barra   :Shocked: 

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Fsck se carga cuando en más de 20 días (creo no estoy seguro), no se comprueba el sistema de ficheros.

A mi me ocurria esto  y era porque la fecha/hora del sistema no la tenia correctamente puesta en la bios. La ajustaba en gentoo pero al reiniciar volvia a la fecha que tenia puesta la placa y como pasaba más de ese tiempo, fsck volvia a ejecutarse.

No sé si será tu problema pero revisa que tengas la hora y fecha correcta en tu sistema.

Un saludo.

----------

## johpunk

esto esta un poco descontrolado, el dia de ayer hubo un apagonaso pero como no estaba en el computador se descargo el ups y el pc se apago al llegar nuevamente la luz, enciendo el pc y ahí cargo todo normal osea nó se ejecuto el fsck y al estar usando el computador pense en reiniciar para estar seguro de que todo ya estaba bien pero no, sigue el mismo problema al iniciar el pc me ejecuta fsck y no cuando estoy dentro del gentoo usandolo no puedo presionar la tecla windows ni  presionar alt izquierda o derecha porque me manda a una tty igual como si hubiese undido crtl alt f8   :Confused:   por lo de mirar si la hora en el bios esta bien, acyer mismo lo verifique y si si esta todo bien. lo que e notado es que el gdm me da una hora erronea pero una vez meto y mi usuario y contraseña cambia a la hora correcta, esto esta de locos xD

----------

## pelelademadera

decis q no termina de pasar el fsck que sigue cargando gentoo??

proba editando /etc/rc.conf

rc_parallel="NO"

rc_depend_strict="YES"

asi deberian figurarte esas opciones, o bien, comentadas.

otra cosa q podrias probar es lebantar algun livecd con gparted, y hacerle un chequeo a las particiones de ahi.

descartado q es lo mismo q hacerlo desde consola, pero no se bien cuales son los argumentos a pasarle para que lo haga y no en solo lectura.

por otra parte, tambien podrias montar un chroot desde el live, y hacer un revdep-rebuild

----------

## johpunk

gracias a todos por la ayuda ya e solucionado el problema, al parecer todo era pq no habia configurado el idioma de las tty, e visto un par de cosas nuevas, o al menos para mi lo es. lo que hise fue cambiar el idioma a ES y en lo siguiente poner No

 *Quote:*   

> # Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will
> 
> # say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".
> 
> windowkeys="NO

 

 :Cool: 

----------

